# Newbie to MartialTalk Forum



## oldnovice (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello All,

I found your Forum, by doing some web searches for Kajukenbo related searches.

My martial arts background is very limited. In the '70's I used to spar with amateur boxers. For about six months, in '80 I trained and sparred with some pro and amateur PKA fighters, and fought a couple of one round exhibition bouts at a Denver Police boxing smoker, billed as "Boxer vs. Kickboxer". I was the boxer. I really had no desire to be a competitive fighter, I just found that this type of training was what I was looking for, in terms of self defense training.

In '83 I trained under a student of Al Dacascos, in Wun Hop Kuen Do, in Denver. I only reached the yellow belt/sash level before the school closed.

Since then, I've occasionally trained informally with martial artists from other styles, and am finding myself interested once again, in the Kajukenbo family of arts.

I'll have a lot more questions than comments, and look forward to being part of your community.


----------



## Drac (Apr 3, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Happy posting...


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Kacey (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 3, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## MJS (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 3, 2007)

Welocme to MT!!!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## oldnovice (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome all, it is appreciated!


----------



## Zida'sukara (Apr 4, 2007)

You surely have been busy all those years! 

Wish you much luck on your search and hope you will find the answers to your questions.

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT, oldnovice!


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

c'mon in, sit down, take yer shoes off (no, maybe skip that part) and make yourself at home. Plenty of nice folk in here to help when needed.

Buzz


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## matt.m (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------

